# (my first) Fattie



## ClayH (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks to you ladies and gentlemen, I learned what a fattie and ABT were yesterday. So naturally I had to go home and give it a go. This one was pretty basic, but there will surely be more to come. Big thanks to everyone before me for providing inspiration and how-to.
I went with Al's 1.25 lb meat in a gallon ziplock method and it worked well.

1 lb. 88/12 ground beef
1/4 lb. spicy pork sausage
sauteed mushrooms and onions in butter
thin sliced bacon
8 slices of thick colby jack cheese
Smoked over hickory chunks




















Luckily I also tried my first ABTs last night, because this delicious beast wasn't done until 8:30.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2017)

Sounds like your hooked, Nice looking fatty. Let your imagination run wild on your next one.

Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice looking fatty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2017)

Your fattie looks delicious!
I like the combo!
Al


----------



## griz400 (Oct 15, 2017)

Points to you on that good lookin fattie /............


----------



## boykjo (Oct 15, 2017)

Boykjo


----------



## ClayH (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks, guys. Another will likely be cooked mid-week.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice job!  I love the fatty stuffing lava-flow oozing out in your pic haha.

Fatties are fun for sure.  Get creative and be sure to share your ideas!

Ed


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2017)

Good looking fattie.  I'm also one of those who love lots of cheese oozing out.
Gary


----------



## sauced (Oct 19, 2017)

Great looking fatty!! Nice job


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 19, 2017)

Good looking fattie..... Now you have the bug....enjoy...


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2017)

CH, Good looking fatty!


----------



## matt schrauben (Oct 20, 2017)

Dude.... I need to do this yesterday.


----------



## ClayH (Oct 20, 2017)

Matt, yes you do need to. It's a whole new level of delicious.
I definitely recommend keeping it as tidy as possible when rolling, and adding complex flavors before the smoke.


----------

